# Has anyone had any movement from Google Singapore?



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

So Play is now starting to ship in the US and Europe has "ways" of getting the 7 but there doesn't seem to be anything happening with those orders that were forwarded to Google Singapore in the Asia region. The additional downside is that you cannot call Google Singapore (well you can but it's just an answering service) and they are making no attempt to answer emails.

Has anyone who ordered from Australia or elsewhere in the region heard anything yet or even had their cards charged?


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah man I'm starting to get a bit worried as well. I ordered from Australia on the day of the announcement and apart from receiving the email saying I'll be charged when the device ships - I haven't heard anything from em'.

I think the Australasian customers may have to be a little more patient as we normally are with releases of new devices

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure I read something before saying that the global shipments were waiting on Australia to be ready....whatever that meant.... looks like it wasn't the case. I'm more pissed that they wont answer emails as I'm off to the UK for a month next weekend so if it's not here by then I'm screwed.....If I could cancel it and just buy in the UK I would, particular as they cost less there!


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Farrout well hopefully we'll be receiving them this week at the very least - if it drags on longer, I too would probably see about ordering elsewhere (maybe from Amazon), and who knows by then I may have changed my mind and would be looking at a tf300 which minus the shipping is $80 more

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Well finally some news..... just got the following;

Hello,
We wanted to send you an update on your Nexus 7 pre-order. We've had incredible demand for the new tablet and are shipping them as quickly as possible. Your tablet will ship by July 19.
If you'd like more detailed information on device shipments, please reference our online Help Center at http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2667319.
Thanks for your patience. Your Nexus 7 will be on its way soon.
The Google Play Team
© 2012 Google Inc. 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway, Mountain View, CA 94043
You have received this mandatory email service announcement to update you on your Nexus 7 product pre-order.


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

interestingly the detailed information says that Australian orders get fulfilled by tomorrow and then take 3-5 days... so much for 2 day shipping


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I just got my email an hour ago - they reckon it'll be with me tomorrow evening

Thank g_d

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

That's odd that they're giving you that message - it might have to do with where you're located? But still that's pretty unusual

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got another one with my shipment details. Will be here by 5pm tomorrow so in the nick of time.

Fingers crossed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Maine's in Hong Kong - they've pushed the arrival forward to the 20th at 5pm

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Ha. Mines 6pm on the 23rd now. . Picked up at 12:04am on the 19th. FedEx are as incompetent as Google it seems. They're claiming it won't be on a flight until the 20th as it was collected after the cutoff point for same day flight. 

So there's a 3 minute window for same day flights?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah it does seem that way. Mine just arrived in Alexandia nsw so tomorrow is most likely the day...

for the second and hopefully final time

thank g_d

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

. Mines in Lantau still. Should hit Alexandria late today and I'm going to have to collect on Saturday as, in FedEx's words "Google haven't organized Monday deliveries" so they don't plan to deliver until Tues....when I'm out if the country.

WTF. Your notification came through maybe an hour before mine but its going to take 4 days longer to arrive. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm so you're gonna pick it up from Alexandria? I was gonna do that cause I was quite concerned about the workplace it was being dropped off at as deliveries have been 'misplaced' before.

The tracking says its on the delivery truck right now so hopefully it gets here before 5:00pm

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

That is strange that yours is being delivered a couple of days later.

Maybe in Australia it had something to do with the order of when people pre-ordered

Lol even though I stayed up the entire night to watch the launch event - I spent the entire day contemplating whether or not to buy it until I did so at 3:30pm (Jun 27)

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Who knows? I don't care about being first. I just need it before I go on holiday and there's no reason for something which was booked for collection at 4am on the 18th should take until the 24th to get here. Particularly after paying for 2 day shipping! I had emailed Google about 5 times saying that it would be a failed delivery if it was not here by the 23rd but like everyone else, they completely ignored all attempts to contact them.

I'm not sure about FedEx's tracking at the moment;

Jul 19, 2012 6:03 PM​
In transit​LANTAU ISLAND HK​
is what I'm seeing so I'm not sure if it's left the Lantau depot and is in the air or is still sitting in the FedEx warehouse waiting for a flight. When I called the customer centre said that it should arrive in Alexandria later today so I just carry on waiting.......


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I can see why you would need it very soon and it is crap that we only had one option for shipping that doesn't stick to what it states

I had the Lantau msg for a while and then I believe late and I mean late in the evening I got word it was in Alexandria

Edit: as I was responding I got an email from fedex - its been delivered at the workplace 

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!







Mine didnt get into Alexandria today.... earliest I might be able to get is is now SundayAM. They're awesome.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Argh and their office isn't open on Sunday afaik. Here's to hoping you can pop in there on Monday and have that sweet new toy right before you head on the trip 

Sent from my Defy via Tapatalk


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Got it. I got their Ops people to call me as soon as it arrived in Alexandria and I drove in to get it at 7 this evening. Finally. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats mate - loving the freedom after having performed a root and unlock, but staying on stock for now.

Any plans for yours?

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk


----------



## voodood (Jan 10, 2012)

Same. As long as USB-OTG works with Flashmount I'll wait until the ROMS are working well before going custom.


----------

